# Garmin GSC10 cadence/speed sensor battery life?



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

How much battery life do you usually get with your GSC 10? Garmin's specs claim 1.5 years at 1 hour/day.
I find that I'm replacing batteries at least every 3 months with 4-5 hours of use per week. Will sitting in a warm (not hot) car shorten battery life? We haven't had any truly hot days yet this year, but I put a new battery in my GSC 10 in March and it's died again already. I even checked to see if I could find a thicker 20mm diameter battery to get more run time, but the CR2032 (20mm dia x 3.2mm thickness) is already the thickest I could find


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

Watch how you store your bike. If either of the magnets are aligned w/ the cadence unit during storage, the unit remains "on" and drains the battery even though you are not riding.


----------

